# How are the bulk 10 dozen sillos packed?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok well my Dad's bday and fathers day are coming up. He wants some decoys for bday and I am planning on buying some. I was looking at maybe just getting a guide pack or the 10 dozen bulk ones so I get a discount but are they individual dozen's still or are they all just 10 dozen in one big box? I am curious because that way I can give my dad individual dozen's for bday and fathers day and then just buy the rest of the 10 dozen for myself.

Thanks


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

I ordered my 10 dozen economy silo socks from Dunns Sporting Goods and they came in one box and they were not seperated by dozens. Just heads, bags, and stakes.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I only know that the economys I ordered from this site all came in a big box. Not sure how preassembled/painted ones come.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I must have gotten a fluke batch. Because I ordered econos a few years back. A guide package. And they came in individual dozen bags, and the heads were attached to the bodies. Just no paint.. Is that normal>?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Andy Weber said:


> Well I must have gotten a fluke batch. Because I ordered econos a few years back. A guide package. And they came in individual dozen bags, and the heads were attached to the bodies. Just no paint.. Is that normal>?


There must've been a shortage of 10-doz packs at that time....consider yourself lucky. :thumb:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

They actually got the econos with the heads attached right now at Cabelas in Rogers.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> > Well I must have gotten a fluke batch. Because I ordered econos a few years back. A guide package. And they came in individual dozen bags, and the heads were attached to the bodies. Just no paint.. Is that normal>?
> ...


I ordered them from you! And i am thanjful now that i know!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Andy Weber said:


> Well I must have gotten a fluke batch. Because I ordered econos a few years back. A guide package. And they came in individual dozen bags, and the heads were attached to the bodies. Just no paint.. Is that normal>?


My packs of 50 came assembled, minus stake insertion and paint.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Got them from Jim himself and they are in a big box and not assembled in any way shape or form.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

We ordered 30 dozen economy's from scheels a couple years ago and they came in 3 separate boxes of 10dz each. Heads were already attached to the body all that needed to be done was put the stake on and paint.


----------



## edisto ducks (Mar 15, 2011)

I was thinking about buying the 10 doz pack. If I buy the normal (ie, not econo) 10 doz pack, are the decoys not already assembled? Just wondering because I'll have to get them shipped to my hunting camp where I will not see them until October, and I would rather not spend my first 10 hours there assembling decoys!!


----------

